# monkeys in the wild



## Gunsmoke (Oct 10, 2007)

here is a  monkey and baby i took with a 35mm film camera while going down the river


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice capture Gunsmoke. Where are you at?


----------



## Grover Willis (Oct 10, 2007)

What river was this?


----------



## slimbo (Oct 10, 2007)

That must have been near the riverwalk in columbus.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 10, 2007)

Neat ones Gunsmoke.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Oct 10, 2007)

Neat shots!  Not an every day sight, that's for sure!


----------



## leo (Oct 11, 2007)

*Unique pic*

thanks for posting it for us


----------



## Gunsmoke (Oct 11, 2007)

I took them in the ocala national forest  odawala river


----------



## DSGB (Oct 12, 2007)

slimbo said:


> That must have been near the riverwalk in columbus.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Oct 12, 2007)

Ocklawaha?


----------



## Gunsmoke (Oct 12, 2007)

yup thats how you spell it  Ocklawaha it is in the ocala national forest


----------



## JasonF (Oct 13, 2007)

I didn't know there were wild monkeys in the Ocala National Forest?  Where you at Silver Springs??  My daughter wants a pet monkey, so I guess we are headed to Ocala next weeked.


----------



## rumcreek (Oct 13, 2007)

*monkeys*

Heard rumor that they escaped from their cages during a movie shoot or Tarzan filming. There are signs posted that say not to feed the monkeys, there is a healthy population of them living wild along the river. If you've never been to the Ocklawaha you need to go with your boat and go up the "silver run" it's an awesome place. You can go up into Silver Springs park and it is unreal , it is a great place to take children on a day trip.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, right in my back yard and I didn't even know it.  Right on!


----------

